# Intelligent Golf Booking System



## Rumpokid (Apr 13, 2015)

Few questions on the above.

1.Comp booking opens 8pm on Monday prior to competition on Saturday.Does your club, if using this system get filled up in a nano second..From logging on at 8, within a  few seconds all tee times are booked from 7.15am until after lunchtime.

2.Some same old names seem to get prime times week in week out..Why?..Excluding committee members.

3.Some of these same old names seem to play with partners of there choosing too. How?

So whats the secret.I have my theory...Any insight would be appreciated..In between the odd rib tickler..


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2015)

Your observations are pretty much spot on. My previous club introduced the BRS system. Yes it is the same people every week but that's because they are sat refreshing their screens waiting for the system to go live. Makes a mockery of paying out a fortune to be a member of a private club in my opinion.


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 13, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Your observations are pretty much spot on. My previous club introduced the BRS system. Yes it is the same people every week but that's because they are sat refreshing their screens waiting for the system to go live. Makes a mockery of paying out a fortune to be a member of a private club in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for reply D4S.It is crazy.I wish some tee times could be made available  via a sign up sheet in locker room,or another good idea would be open the entry time up say an hour before at the club, then the club would get a bit of revenue also..Just thoughts..I do think some members, do know ways of getting preferred times..It is too obvious to be coincidental.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 13, 2015)

Ours is like this, I always try to book as early as I can which means trying to do it as soon after 10am as work will allow. Oddly however, even if I don't manage to do it until after work the early tee times still seem to be available, which suits me. I usually book myself and my regular PP, the 3rd slot gets taken by whoever. You do tend to find the same people in the same groups. I would prefer a random draw but that's the way it is. For the first of our big comps this weekend, you could select one of 4 time zones and could only book yourself, the draw was random within each zone. I much prefer it that way.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 13, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			Few questions on the above.

1.Comp booking opens 8pm on Monday prior to competition on Saturday.Does your club, if using this system get filled up in a nano second..From logging on at 8, within a  few seconds all tee times are booked from 7.15am until after lunchtime.

2.Some same old names seem to get prime times week in week out..Why?..Excluding committee members.

3.Some of these same old names seem to play with partners of there choosing too. How?

So whats the secret.I have my theory...Any insight would be appreciated..In between the odd rib tickler..
		
Click to expand...

Chorley GC by any Chance?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 13, 2015)

Many years ago (pre online booking systems) I used to be a member at Gourock. They had an excellent system for medals. Play was in 3balls and the start sheet would go up in the locker room a week before. You could book 2 of the spaces in each group in advance but the 3rd slot was kept free for people turning up on the day. Don't think I ever waited more than half an hour to get the first free time when I got there. It is possible to utilise online systems in the same manner if clubs choose to set them up this way.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 13, 2015)

It's the way it's set up that's daft.

Ours you enter the comp via the terminal in the club. It lists comps 2/3 weeks in advance that you can enter yourself for in a range of times that suits.

It is then drawn the Friday (8 days before the comp) and the start sheet posted online.

Clubs are stupid if they set the system up in the way you describe IMO.


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 13, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			It's the way it's set up that's daft.

Ours you enter the comp via the terminal in the club. It lists comps 2/3 weeks in advance that you can enter yourself for in a range of times that suits.

It is then drawn the Friday (8 days before the comp) and the start sheet posted online.

Clubs are stupid if they set the system up in the way you describe IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers NW.System is set up as described.Seriously crazy.Talking seconds, not even minutes, and slot after slot is full...Qwerty knows something..


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 13, 2015)

Ours is available to book on the Thursday at 7.30 pm for the following weekend, just had a look and between 7 am and last tee time at 14.58 there 45 spaces still available to book for comp next Sunday. We can book for three others at same time .
Yes ,same names seem to appear at same times but surely this no different to your regular 4ball turning up at your usual time on the day.

Would like to see some drawn comps to  mix it up a bit and I tend to move around and on Saturday played with three guys I'd not meet before.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 13, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			Cheers NW.System is set up as described.Seriously crazy.Talking seconds, not even minutes, and slot after slot is full...Qwerty knows something..

Click to expand...

Does seem daft. Since using BRS the last 14 months it's beyond belief how clubs can't tailor it to be used effectively as it's so flexible!

Cracking course Chorley  only played it 2/3 times but I could easily add that to the "bogey course" thread!!!


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 13, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Ours is available to book on the Thursday at 7.30 pm for the following weekend, just had a look and between 7 am and last tee time at 14.58 there 45 spaces still available to book for comp next Sunday. We can book for three others at same time .
Yes ,same names seem to appear at same times but surely this no different to your regular 4ball turning up at your usual time on the day.

Would like to see some drawn comps to  mix it up a bit and I tend to move around and on Saturday played with three guys I'd not meet before.
		
Click to expand...

Only play 3 balls in individual comps at mine...., so can you book others on for individual comps on just your log on at yours?
Also, if you seen the speed at which times are filled at mine, you would see what i mean.....


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 13, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			Only play 3 balls in individual comps at mine...., so can you book others on for individual comps on just your log on at yours?
Also, if you seen the speed at which times are filled at mine, you would see what i mean.....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry wasn't clear that we play in 3 balls for comp but yes we can book others in for comp too.

Yes the prime slots go within 5-10 mins but if you can't be at a computer as mentioned above a mate can book you in with him.

Are you looking just to book yourself in ?


----------



## Junior (Apr 13, 2015)

We have just started using it.  Captain and President are the only names on the start sheet before it goes live.  It does fill up rapid though.  Have to be online bang on 8 to get a time around where you want.

If your club have got members who can access it before it goes live then that's a bit naughty imo


----------



## Pippo_T (Apr 13, 2015)

I understand some of the frustrations mentioned here but as a counter point I would feel aggrieved by a sheet being put up in the club. 

I work long hours Mon-Fri so use my 7 day membership once a week at weekends, if the sheet goes up in the clubhouse generally members with freedom to play in the week take all the spaces before I can even get in to the club. 

Without an online signup it would be nearly pointless even joining apart from social golf on days when comps aren't running. 

At our club you can enter a full group from one user, which I think must lead to the 'usual suspects' scenario. Would be better if you can only enter your place only. 

The club where one space per group is allocated to a player who turns up on the day and waits for a start sounds like a really good solution. Any remaining players after last tee time could then be drawn in groups and go out behind the last medal group.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 13, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			Cheers NW.System is set up as described.Seriously crazy.Talking seconds, not even minutes, and slot after slot is full...Qwerty knows something..

Click to expand...

It isn't as bad as it used to be there. A few years ago if you hadn't signed up by 8:10 towards the end of the season you wouldn't get on at all.
I used to set my alarm for 19:55&#128516;  but played mainly in the afternoons so was usually ok.
Theres just a lot of very keen Golfers there who like to play early, if you've got quick fingers though at 8:00pm you should be ok for an early morning time.
 I know its the same names etc but I don't think Theres anything going on. You've just got to be quick off the mark at 8:00 :thup:

How are you finding it in general?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 13, 2015)

Kenilworth GC opens the booking in the club bar at 7.30pm, 10 days before thecomp starts.Opens from 11pm for online booking the same evening. I believe committee members get first pick.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 13, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Kenilworth GC opens the booking in the club bar at 7.30pm, 10 days before thecomp starts.Opens from 11pm for online booking the same evening. *I believe committee members get first pick*.
		
Click to expand...

That's just wrong IMHO.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 13, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Kenilworth GC opens the booking in the club bar at 7.30pm, 10 days before thecomp starts.Opens from 11pm for online booking the same evening. I believe committee members get first pick.
		
Click to expand...




HawkeyeMS said:



			That's just wrong IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

What if the committee members need to spend extra hours at the club on the day checking cards etc?


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2015)

Early times are prime, if you want out before 10 then you have to be online when the times are released, the 8 committee members get there pick of times and I've no issues and likewise the scratch team if time releases clash with matches, again no issues.

The online system certainly beats standing in a queue for an hour waiting on a sheet opening, you just need to be flexie enough to work the system.


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 13, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			It isn't as bad as it used to be there. A few years ago if you hadn't signed up by 8:10 towards the end of the season you wouldn't get on at all.
I used to set my alarm for 19:55&#62980;  but played mainly in the afternoons so was usually ok.
Theres just a lot of very keen Golfers there who like to play early, if you've got quick fingers though at 8:00pm you should be ok for an early morning time.
 I know its the same names etc but I don't think Theres anything going on. You've just got to be quick off the mark at 8:00 :thup:

How are you finding it in general?
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the speed that times fill up, really enjoying it.I know its just one of those things and accept it.Early days though..


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 13, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			What if the committee members need to spend extra hours at the club on the day checking cards etc?
		
Click to expand...

All of them? One maybe two, but I doubt many actually close the comp on the same day.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 13, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			Apart from the speed that times fill up, really enjoying it.I know its just one of those things and accept it.Early days though..
		
Click to expand...

Its a good set up there and they generally do things pretty well. 
You can't beat a misty summers morning there stood on the 1st overlooking winter hill. Stunning :thup:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 13, 2015)

It can be a right pain in the backside mate

You do see what can only be described as a frenzy and all the a.m slots will be filled within 10-20 seconds tops.

I do as QWERTY alluded to and set my alarm for 19:45, but it still is a hassle to get on early doors.

It is a club full of comp golfers though. Great if you like to compete, but a no go if you like to have a semi fixed slot to play on the weekend.


----------



## moogie (Apr 13, 2015)

We have BRS at my place.
Goes live 7pm
Bookable 9 days in advance

Friday nights to book for a Sunday the week after.
Live 7pm,  by 715pm,  every slot from 7am til about 1pm will be gone.

As stated by others,  yes,  the same names trying to play the same time slots every week.

We have comps every Saturday and Sunday,  but Sunday is always the busier day at our club.

Afternoon golf at weekends is easy to book,  always spaces,  book on the day if you wish.
It's just a mad dash for morning times,  probably the same as most other courses.


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 14, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			It can be a right pain in the backside mate

You do see what can only be described as a frenzy and all the a.m slots will be filled within 10-20 seconds tops.

I do as QWERTY alluded to and set my alarm for 19:45, but it still is a hassle to get on early doors.

It is a club full of comp golfers though. Great if you like to compete, but a no go if you like to have a semi fixed slot to play on the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Frenzy is about right.Although its early days for me, i can see certain names getting certain times, and players playing with same partners, even in individuals at certain times.Pretty nifty on keyboard myself, but the speed of times being booked is a whole new ball game to me.Last night was unbelievable.Love the comp side of it, and will be able to live with it,but as i have said, i am sure some know another way way of getting certain times, and i do not mean the ones exempted, i.e. committees...You playing at weekend?


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2015)

Another option if you really need an early Teetime is to just check the Startsheet a few times a day, you'll be surprised how many drop out, Although they usually get refilled pretty quickly.
Or get pally with the Pro over time and get him to book you in if anything becomes available. :thup:


----------



## Break90 (Apr 14, 2015)

We went live on BRS three weeks ago, just for Saturday comps to start with. The system opens at 8pm on the friday night 8 days prior to the comp. You can book a tee time for yourself and 2 other members. Comp can be played at any time during the day.

The first week there was a glitch in the system and none of the tee times pre-1400hrs were available to book, until about an hour later, when the system was sorted out. 

Since then it's been pretty painless, I booked a time last friday for this saturday, the first time I had used the system. Logged in in advance, kept refreshing the page in the lead up to 8pm, and got our preferred time of 1202 with no problems. 

Had another look 45 mins later and the majority of the early times (0730 - 1000 hrs) were booked, but there were still plenty of options around midday. 

For me it's much fairer than the previous arrangement, which was a start sheet in the foyer, which was not available until the club opened on the Saturday morning 7 days prior to the comp. If you didn't get there early you didn't get a tee time before 1400hrs, although strangely tee times generally became available during the week, where groups had block-booked them then removed their names. 

I don't know why the BRS system has managed to free up tee slots, but it seems to have done so, and we can now book from the comfort of home without having to take a chance on the start sheet. 


Still get the same groups out in the early slots, but with the new system everyone has the same opportunity to book any slot, just need to be quick on the draw at 8pm on the friday. 

I like the system, it's fairer. Not sure there is a way around the system in terms of booking slots before the system opens.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 14, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Many years ago (pre online booking systems) I used to be a member at Gourock. They had an excellent system for medals. Play was in 3balls and the start sheet would go up in the locker room a week before. You could book 2 of the spaces in each group in advance but the 3rd slot was kept free for people turning up on the day. Don't think I ever waited more than half an hour to get the first free time when I got there. It is possible to utilise online systems in the same manner if clubs choose to set them up this way.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, with Haylings booking system my mate really struggles to meet new members etc because all the tee time are booked up so quickly each week. 

The fact hayling limits comp entries from 7am-1pm is quite frankly crazy and i think thats the main reason. The supply doesnt seem to meet the demand.If you worked Saturday mornings, you would never get to play in the comp. Why not make it that you can play anytime during the day (as long as cards are returned within an hour of sunset). The comp could then be closed the following morning. Obviously major comps should be an exception to this.

Its a shame as its such a good course, and good set of members (from what i have heard) but my mates are all thinking of leaving as they cant get 'in' with the crowd and need more flexibility.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 14, 2015)

moogie said:



			We have BRS at my place.
Goes live 7pm
Bookable 9 days in advance

Friday nights to book for a Sunday the week after.
Live 7pm,  by 715pm,  every slot from 7am til about 1pm will be gone.

As stated by others,  yes,  the same names trying to play the same time slots every week.

We have comps every Saturday and Sunday,  but Sunday is always the busier day at our club.

Afternoon golf at weekends is easy to book,  always spaces,  book on the day if you wish.
It's just a mad dash for morning times,  probably the same as most other courses.
		
Click to expand...

Can the comps be played at anytime in the day? if so, i think its a good system. thats how it works at our place.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 14, 2015)

Our singles comps are through How Did I Do (team comps are still on a sheet in the club).  Goes live on the Monday at 00.01 12 days prior to the weekend or play.  However we only put out every 4th tee time as being able to be booked online.  The rest have to be done in the clubhouse.

I like it as it works, but still think that it could be 50-50.

Not had any comp booked out yet though, doesn't look like there are as many members this year.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 14, 2015)

No booking system at mine for six of the days and just a sheet in the locker room for comps. Problem with that is that most are in a group of four and all put in together. I have to hope for a gap to appear, (someone erases their name coz they can't play)  or that another Billy No Mates has put on the sheet alone.


----------



## chellie (Apr 14, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			It's the way it's set up that's daft.

Ours you enter the comp via the terminal in the club. It lists comps 2/3 weeks in advance that you can enter yourself for in a range of times that suits.

It is then drawn the Friday (8 days before the comp) and the start sheet posted online.

Clubs are stupid if they set the system up in the way you describe IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Does seem the most sensible way of doing them from what I read on here.


----------



## moogie (Apr 14, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Can the comps be played at anytime in the day? if so, i think its a good system. thats how it works at our place.
		
Click to expand...


Yes
Play the comp at anytime throughout the day of that comp.
Yes,  I agree,  it works well too

Was just backing up what others have said about the mad frenzy for early tee times at weekends
Afternoon golf is "millionaires" golf
I'm going to aim to play more afternoons in summer,  lot less chaotic


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 14, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I agree, with Haylings booking system my mate really struggles to meet new members etc because all the tee time are booked up so quickly each week. 

The fact hayling limits comp entries from 7am-1pm is quite frankly crazy and i think thats the main reason. The supply doesnt seem to meet the demand.If you worked Saturday mornings, you would never get to play in the comp. Why not make it that you can play anytime during the day (as long as cards are returned within an hour of sunset). The comp could then be closed the following morning. Obviously major comps should be an exception to this.

Its a shame as its such a good course, and good set of members (from what i have heard) but my mates are all thinking of leaving as they cant get 'in' with the crowd and need more flexibility.
		
Click to expand...

During the summer, most of the medals/stablefords have a run over to the Sunday as well to cater for this situation. Agree that the tee times could be extended later into the day though.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 14, 2015)

Had Intelligent Golf at one old club, but could only book 'Early', 'Medium' or 'Late' for comps. Whether that was a feature of the system or otherwise, I'm not certain. That worked pretty well, both in securing a place and preventing the same groups going round together all the time.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 14, 2015)

Reading this I'm glad it's turn and play whenever you want at ours. 

One thing I may put forward is having the monthly medal and stableford played over a weekend instead of just a Saturday or a Sunday. Can't see how it would be a problem. Missed the last one due to a wedding and I'm itching to get the handicap down.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 14, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Reading this I'm glad it's turn and play whenever you want at ours. 

One thing I may put forward is having the monthly medal and stableford played over a weekend instead of just a Saturday or a Sunday. Can't see how it would be a problem. Missed the last one due to a wedding and I'm itching to get the handicap down.
		
Click to expand...

Supplementary cards?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 14, 2015)

We still have the good old system of booking in at the pro shop up to a week in advance. Opens at 8.00 the week before and this works well as people who are up the club early tend to want early slots and those up later tend to want the later slots. If the list fills up you tend to be able to play later though the tees are not closed so you wait with anyone else. I can honestly say that if we had a system where I consistently could not get a morning slot for a weekend comp then I would have to look to move.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 14, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Reading this I'm glad it's *turn and play whenever you want at ours*. 

One thing I may put forward is having the monthly medal and stableford played over a weekend instead of just a Saturday or a Sunday. Can't see how it would be a problem. Missed the last one due to a wedding and I'm itching to get the handicap down.
		
Click to expand...

Even for comps?


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Had Intelligent Golf at one old club, but could only book 'Early', 'Medium' or 'Late' for comps. Whether that was a feature of the system or otherwise, I'm not certain. That worked pretty well, both in securing a place and preventing the same groups going round together all the time.
		
Click to expand...

The draw system is a feature of the software I was told but that not all clubs use it unfortunately.


----------



## chellie (Apr 14, 2015)

GB72 said:



			We still have the good old system of booking in at the pro shop up to a week in advance. Opens at 8.00 the week before and this works well as people who are up the club early tend to want early slots and those up later tend to want the later slots. If the list fills up you tend to be able to play later though the tees are not closed so you wait with anyone else. I can honestly say that if we had a system where I consistently could not get a morning slot for a weekend comp then I would have to look to move.
		
Click to expand...

With ours you get the slot you want nearly all the time plus the advantage imo is that times are drawn so you don't get the same people having the same time slot each week which seems to be the complaint. Obviously though if 50 men want to go out before 8.00am some of them will go on a reserve list as there aren't 50 times before 8.00am.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 14, 2015)

What some clubs would give for these attendances!

Count yourselves lucky if you are so busy you need to complain about it!


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 14, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Supplementary cards?
		
Click to expand...

How many can I put in and do you have to tell somebody first?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 14, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Even for comps?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, pay your money and out you go. Love it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 14, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			Frenzy is about right.Although its early days for me, i can see certain names getting certain times, and players playing with same partners, even in individuals at certain times.Pretty nifty on keyboard myself, but the speed of times being booked is a whole new ball game to me.Last night was unbelievable.Love the comp side of it, and will be able to live with it,but as i have said, i am sure some know another way way of getting certain times, and i do not mean the ones exempted, i.e. committees...You playing at weekend?
		
Click to expand...

If you looked at our comp bookings you'd see me in the 1st or second tee time every week, there's nothing sinister about it, I or my mate, just log in and book it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			That's just wrong IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Our captain and president reserve a 3 ball each 

And seeing as I set up the comps I ensure I put my name in and the lads I play with sometines


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 14, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			If you looked at our comp bookings you'd see me in the 1st or second tee time every week, there's nothing sinister about it, I or my mate, just log in and book it.
		
Click to expand...

So do you get about 180 players sign up in the space of 5 seconds?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 14, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			So do you get about 180 players sign up in the space of 5 seconds?
		
Click to expand...

No, but then I doubt you do either. TBH, it seems the very early tee times aren't that popular so I seem to have little competition for them.


----------



## Rumpokid (Apr 14, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			No, but then I doubt you do either. TBH, it seems the very early tee times aren't that popular so I seem to have little competition for them.[/QUOTE)
Trust me don't doubt it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 14, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			How many can I put in and do you have to tell somebody first?
		
Click to expand...

Each club operates slights differently but there should be a way to notify the club prior to the round


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 14, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			No, but then I doubt you do either. TBH, it seems the very early tee times aren't that popular so I seem to have little competition for them.
		
Click to expand...

We do easily get that type of subscription. It is mental and very frustrating.

A days worth of tee times fill within minutes.

I am sure QWERTY will also attest to that.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 14, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			We do easily get that type of subscription. It is mental and very frustrating.

A days worth of tee times fill within minutes.

I am sure QWERTY will also attest to that.
		
Click to expand...

But not 5 seconds?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 14, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			But not 5 seconds?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly?

Pre 10:00 are 5 seconds easily

Pre lunch 10 -20  seconds

90% of the remaining are gone within a minute.

Few afternoon spots remain depending on the comp. However they dont last long.

I will add that it can slow down over the year. A lack of Q golf for the last few months and early sunset (lack off tee times) means it really is like a feeding frenzy.

But Rumpokid aint far wrong.

Its manic


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			We do easily get that type of subscription. It is mental and very frustrating.

A days worth of tee times fill within minutes.

I am sure QWERTY will also attest to that.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Without a doubt.  
Its hard to say exactly how busy it is as the times get booked so quickly, most weeks though I'd say all of the Morning times up to midday are easily booked within 1 minute of going online. 
I liked it like that as Theres was always a buzz about the place on Comp day and I was always fine getting a time late afternoon.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 14, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I liked it like that as Theres was always a buzz about the place on Comp day
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you there pal.

Great atmosphere and a huge amount of tension on that first tee. Especially as you approach your ball and 10-20 blokes all stop talking.
 ha

Real pressure. Great fun


----------

